# Fort Collins Ladies.....



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Are you a terrible boater? Want to do the Filter Plant? Can't roll to save your soul?
Me too....
Looking for people to do the FP with and then some Bridges when the water comes down! 

Jenn


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

You're post made me chuckle! Nice rhyming! I don't get up to FC all that much but think I will be up there mid July once I'm back from a trip Im taking. I imagine the flows will have come down by then ; ( and would be happy to get in touch when I'm up there. I've run Bridges once and have never done filter plant but would be into both. 
Keep getting out and keep praying for that combat roll....(wouldn't hurt to hip snal like an S.O.B too)!
Get in touch anytime if your down in the Boulder area.

Beth
303.444.4713


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm an OK boater, and I want to do Filter Plant and Bridges once the levels come back down. I can roll pretty well, no swims this year (yet). I've done Filter Plant over a dozen times this year but am a scaredy cat so far on all the upper stuff.

I'm free this Fri. and Saturday, if you are going to be up there PM me and we'll boat.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Jen, I am in town for at least two weeks for Big South season, but for you I could run Bridges (sorry spent too much time teaching on filter plant to ever run that again). I actually ran it last night. I missed you all cause I was enjoying a frosty at Road 34. Going to head to the trailhead tonight. Beth come on up and join us.

Crap, is this some reverse sexism thing? Do I need to be a lady to paddle with you Jen?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Would you guys want to run bridges today? How long of a run is it? Or, there's that play wave at the end of the run too, right????? I could hit the road from Boulder at 4:00...be up there by 5ish....OR still come up to hang out tonight ang then get an early run in in the morn....i have to be back in boulder by noon....
someone call 303.444.4713 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have my lawyer job tonight so can't do it until Thursday or Saturday.....
Kevin I will boat with dudes and chicks alike.... Mostly anyone who will put up with my level of shitty boating.... Maybe see you out and about!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, can u play in the daytime Thursday? I can get up there by noon... Would really be patched to get on the poudre!!!
I think since kevin is in Betty buzz now he should at least show up with a tu-tu on! Maybe a tiara cemented to his helmet...whatd'ya say there Kevin?


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah I have to do pm only because gots to work on the river.... It is a rough life...Give me a shout via text 970-420-0250


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey I'd love to join you all too. I've been dying to get on the Poudre and I'm starting to get a little banged up from all the high water annhilation this season. I can paddle this Friday or Saturday! 

Joe

719 447 7839


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Going out of town this wknd but am going to go up thurs around noonish...
Anyone want to play? Bueler? Bueler?


----------



## bmml112 (Mar 3, 2009)

dont kayak with people who can't roll, dont need bunch of swimmers in a river


----------



## dianed (Jun 20, 2009)

*New Boat and ready to Roll!*

Hi,
I'm looking for some people to go to a beginner trip on Saturday. I hear Filter Plant is good. I have not been there, but I did Apple Valley to Black bear and that was a blast, but getting low. Let me know.
Thanks,
Diane


----------



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

Jen you're not a horrible boater at all! Give me a call when you want to go and I'll see if I'm working. 

See you soon!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

JEN! Let's boat tomorrow!!! Still a round? I think the levels are low but I don't care, just want to get on the river. Filter Plant, bridges, whatever...I would love to get out in the afternoon but if I recall you have a JOB that wants you til 5, right?
I'm down with an evening float. I should prolly get off the water by 7:30 because I have to head down to the dirty D in the evening. My people await....ha.
Anyone else that wants to get out??????????
Beth
303.444.4713


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Are people going to throw rocks at us?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Alright, might revise the plan for tomorrow...
If you (the collective "you") are interested in getting out give me a call and we can make a plan.

Beth
303.444.4713


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

ednaout said:


> Alright, might revise the plan for tomorrow...
> If you (the collective "you") are interested in getting out give me a call and we can make a plan.
> 
> Beth
> 303.444.4713


We are hitting Deckers in the morning (Friday) if you're interested. Taking a beginner down and we'll be at the footbridge at 11:00 ish.

Scott 719-332-4055


----------



## esingleton56 (May 31, 2009)

I have a hardshell and a duckie. I suck in the hardshell and just kinda suck in the duckie (first year on the river and I'm an addict) but I would love to join ya'all. Plus I think my girlfriend is sick of me dragging her to the river (mostly good but a few spills) and my good friends are over the poudre, so I would love to meet some new people in FoCo area to boat with. Gotten down lower mish in duckie numerous times and proficient in hardshell in filter plant, never done bridges but willing with people who know the lines. Saturday could work, Sunday this week would be perfect.

Evan 
970 980 6459


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Theopilius - Where on the front range are you?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

ednaout said:


> Theopilius - Where on the front range are you?


An hour west of Colorado Springs - Woodland Park/Divide area


----------

